# confixx - user webx umbennen in hans z.b.



## warCUBE (18. Januar 2005)

Hallo Leute.

Ich habe seit kurzem nen vServer mit Confixx Pro. So an sich ist Confixx echt ne geile sache, nur wie kann ich die Kundennamen von Web1 in einen beliebigen Namen (z.B. Hans oder so) ändern? direkt in Confixx gehts ja nicht, aber das muss doch auch irgendwie manuell in den config dateien gehen, oder? hat jemand erfahrung damit


danke schonmal 
mfg ausm norden
cube


----------



## Ben Ben (18. Januar 2005)

Nein, das geht nicht.
Bei Plesk geht sowas dem mehr oder minder Confixx nachfolger, wobei das imho nicht so pralle ist...


----------

